# Daily, weekly, monthly goals



## LUEshi (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm hoping that making this topic will commit me to getting these down in text and helping me achieve them.

[Edited outcomes]

Tommorow:
Socialize at rehearsal for Honors Society Induction. [Check]
Finish project in Java.[Check]
Say hi to the girl I like, and talk to her during the lab in science. [Wasn't in School]
Spend a max of 30 minutes at home on the computer. [Check]
Start doing my homework at the latest 3:30. [Check]
Talk to people at the Honors Society induction.[Not Yet]


----------



## LUEshi (Dec 21, 2005)

This Week: 

Do well on tests

Seriously practice guitar for at least 20 minutes, at least 4 time a week.


----------

